# Maxx or BB?



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm considering either the Bumper Boy or Maxx 5000 launcher. What is your preference and why? Your help is appreciated.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

There is much discussion of Bumper Boys in this forum. I suggust you read all of it, carefully, before deciding.
As a BB rep in Virginia, naturally I would suggest the BB. I have 4 of them and considering another 4 shooter.
I have seen the Max 5000 in action and it does a nice job but consider these facts. 

The Max 5000:

Has no attention getting sound, prior to launch!!! This is a "big" thing. If the dog, especially a young dog, is looking the wrong way the dog will not get a good look at the mark. That's self defeating, isn't it? How can they mark it if they don't see it in the air? :?: That's where the "sound" from the BB is so important! :!: 
Distance of the launch is somewhat less than the BB. The BB launch distance and height can be adjusted in two different ways.
With the Max 5000, you are carrying around compressed gases (under high pressure).
In my opinion, the Max 5000 bumpers get dirty faster than the BB bumpers and they are lighter than the BB bumpers. This could cause trouble when launching Max 5000 bumpers into the wind.

I trained with 2 Max 5000's today, 2/8. Again I noticed, because of the dirty bumpers of the Max, they were very hard to see at 250 yards. One of the guys training has BB's and I asked him what he thought about the visability of the Max bumpers and the BB bumpers. He stated that he believed the BB bumpers were easier to see at a distance. 

Talk to owners of these products, and arrange to see them in action.
If I can be of further help, please send me a PM and we can discuss your concerns.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Lablover, thanks.


----------



## South Bay (Aug 17, 2003)

I have a Max 5000 that I use with my FT dogs and I'm pleased with it. As far as attention getting sound, the Dogtra remotes that I use have a beeping sound that gets there attention quite well. 

I like the design in the Bumper boy bumpers much more than the Max 5000, the Smart bumpers (on water I understand you can make them roll to either the black or white side) are an excellent feature that Max 5000 doesn't offer.

I'm looking for a second remote laucher and haven't decided yet if I want to purchase a second Max or change over to BB


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

One thing to consider is that although Maxx shoots a number of bumpers, they all go to the same place.....so unless you train with a group or have a bunch of dogs, you'll be lugging it around quite a lot. Also, I have yet to see one function reliably for a whole day's training...always seem to have some problem. Just my thoughts. I have use of a BB derby double and like it a lot though I hope they have come out with a better instruction booklet by now. The one I have is poor the only saving grace is their telephone advice (his name escapes me at the moment, but he is great).


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Southbay -
Look at a BB with the advanced sound option (80.00).
Absolutely a necessity!! And well worth the price!!
Didn't you have to spend extra money to get the Dogtra sound?

dogcommand -

Send me a PM and I will send you an updated programming instructions and some tips I have created. His name is Aaron Thom - 1-800-729-3822.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

The biggest problem I have with Bumper Boy is that their electronics are not compatible with other launchers. I have 2 Zinger Wingers, 2 Max 500 and several shur toss launchers..all of them are compatible with either Dogtra or TriTronics remote electronics. 

For anyone who wants to use more than one type of remote launcher..the bumper boy electronics incompatibility is a big issue.

Who wants to carry two transmitters just for launchers as well as a transmitter for the e-collar?


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Jeff T -
You certainly have a valid point.
But I do hear that BB is aware of this and are looking into it


----------

